# ANY truth in this?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...d-19-vaccine-not-for-sale-donald-trump-2020-3


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Business Insider is typically a reasonable source, and they claim the German govt has confirmed this. If so, it basically just confirms what we all think about Trump: despicable human being.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

andrewf said:


> Business Insider is typically a reasonable source, and they claim the German govt has confirmed this. If so, it basically just confirms what we all think about Trump: despicable human being.


I'm not a Trump supporter but the only part of this that makes sense is they offered to buy vaccine research. The "not sharing" part is hard to understand as it would only harm the US and what would be the benefit? Sounds like Trump haters embellishing a story. But I'm sure CNN will be all over this with their unbiased coverage.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm sure plenty of people would love to believe any anti-Trump story no matter how far fetched it is.

Some CMF people spend all of their time looking for dirt on Trump while completely ignoring Trudeau's many faults and flaws.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Makes no sense on any level. In other words sounds like bullshit to me. A US official has already called the story 'wildly overplayed' and 'We will continue to talk to any company that claims to be able to help,” he said. “And any solution found would be shared with the world.' Says the US has already approached at least 25 firms around the world in search of a vaccine and contributed seed money to any that looked promising.

But, if I was the CEO of a German medical research company I would look on this as a golden opportunity to pry more research grants out of the German government using a story like this as a lever.

The Financial Times version of the story https://www.ft.com/content/cf7ec42a-66bb-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^Paywall.

Sounds like the german govt took it as authentic. You can't blame this on media...

You are all acting as if Trump has behaved rationally through this. He didn't want to take passengers of that California cruise ship because it would make the numbers look worse. The guy is not up to this. At least the US government is bigger than him and his cronies and there are adults in the room.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I remember Trump wanted to ban travel from China early on, and was denounced as a racist. Also that infected cruise ships are being quarantined in various countries and Trump was ahead of the curve on that one too. I have followed Trump's career since Art of the Deal and I think he is a major league bullshit artist, at the same time he has made some remarkable achievements. I never thought he was fit to be President, but he has done a better job than I expected, in spite of being the victim of the most vicious propaganda campaign ever seen.

Update: Today Trudeau outlined new travel restrictions to Canada, same idea Trump was denounced for in January.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

andrewf said:


> You are all acting as if Trump has behaved rationally through this. He didn't want to take passengers of that California cruise ship because it would make the numbers look worse. The guy is not up to this. At least the US government is bigger than him and his cronies and there are adults in the room.


The guy is so far out of his competency, there are simply no words to describe it.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> The guy is so far out of his competency, there are simply no words to describe it.


He is failing "bigly" on this without a doubt. Trump trying to "buy" a vaccine is certainly believable. Ironically I think he vaguely has the right idea though - that is a world-wide concerted effort to come up with an effective vaccine. His methods leave much to be desired.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The German company is taxpayer funded and that is how the government learned of the offer. The story has been carried in reputable media.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> The German company is taxpayer funded and that is how the government learned of the offer. The story has been carried in reputable media.


And we all know how reputable the media is... :biggrin:

After years of lies you keep getting sucked in every day by a new lie, then it gets disproven and you're not smart enough to catch on.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Germany's Health Ministry confirmed the story.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

sags said:


> Germany's Health Ministry confirmed the story.


Even the "not sharing" part? Or just the "want to buy" part.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"reputable media" lol


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> "reputable media" lol


Well if you don't believe the media, I guess you will just have to call the German Health Ministry and ask them.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Here's more "reputable news" from an NYT editorial board member:

NYT's Mara Gay: "Trump told governors this morning they are on their own: 
“Respirators, ventilators, all of the equipment — try getting it yourselves,” Mr. Trump told the governors during the conference call, a recording of which was shared with The New York Times."

Actual quote by Trump: "“Respirators, ventilators, all of the equipment — try getting it yourselves. We will be backing you, but try getting it yourselves. Point of sales, much better, much more direct if you can get it yourself.”

The NYT official tweet page also repeated the deceptive comment.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Here's more "reputable news" from an NYT editorial board member:
> 
> NYT's Mara Gay: "Trump told governors this morning they are on their own:
> “Respirators, ventilators, all of the equipment — try getting it yourselves,” Mr. Trump told the governors during the conference call, a recording of which was shared with The New York Times."
> ...


You mean like FOX news and Obama's 'you didn't build that' comment? 

To be fair, Trump is kind of saying that they are on their own. Moral support only?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The story jargey posted has been proven to be false:

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media...ng-trump-sought-monopoly-on-covid-19-vaccine/


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> You mean like FOX news and Obama's 'you didn't build that' comment?
> 
> To be fair, Trump is kind of saying that they are on their own. Moral support only?


No. Selective editing to mislead. Honest media would have printed the entire comment.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

What is the point to this thread other than to provide a platform for those who wish to post in favour of or against Trump? 

There are more important things to focus your time and attention on right now.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think this influenza-type virus has other side effects such as creating zombies on CMF 24/7.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> What is the point to this thread other than to provide a platform for those who wish to post in favour of or against Trump?
> 
> There are more important things to focus your time and attention on right now.


There are several posts with false claims against Trump. It seems that everyone of them is eventually proven wrong, so perhaps the people starting them should confirm their sources before posting misinformation. Or, at least admit they were wrong and promise to do better in the future 

If you're not interested, ignore them.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

sags said:


> Well if you don't believe the media, I guess you will just have to call the German Health Ministry and ask them.


Why not go right to the source and ask the company that Trump supposedly tried to buy out?

"
CureVac @CureVacAG

To make it clear again on coronavirus: CureVac has not received from the US government or related entities an offer before, during and since the Task Force meeting in the White House on March 2. CureVac rejects all allegations from press.
1,591
8:55 AM - Mar 16, 2020"

Ever since the 2016 election I have checked out some of the wilder anti Trump stories and when I got to the bottom of them, found they were either exaggerated or out and out bullshit, without exception. I'm not the only one who finds this peculiar. Investigative journalist Matt Taibbi, in an interview, said he finds it downright embarrassing that his profession has sunk so low and he is far from being a Trump fan.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> What is the point to this thread other than to provide a platform for those who wish to post in favour of or against Trump?
> 
> There are more important things to focus your time and attention on right now.


You too!! If the thread doesn't interest you, move along. Sheesh.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Retired Peasant said:


> You too!! If the thread doesn't interest you, move along. Sheesh.


I agree +++3


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

Trump is the US President and he job is to lead the USA... of course he wants a solution for the CoronaVirus - if he can tout that its a USA solution hes a hero - its politics... and if Canada invented a working vaccine, I would hope that we get it first...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> What is the point to this thread other than to provide a platform for those who wish to post in favour of or against Trump?
> 
> There are more important things to focus your time and attention on right now.


translation: "like _MY_ threads, fer example!"....lol


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

before our heads get too big, lets remember that most of the world does NOT come to CMF for all the latest-breaking news and comments on covid-19.... its more or less limited to the regular 50 or 60 of us nerds who come here regulatly, to spout off ....oh dear..


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> before our heads get too big, lets remember that most of the world does NOT come to CMF for all the latest-breaking news and comments on covid-19....


That is one of the strong points about CMF.......


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> before our heads get too big, lets remember that most of the world does NOT come to CMF for all the latest-breaking news and comments on covid-19.... its more or less limited to the regular 50 or 60 of us nerds who come here regulatly, to spout off ....oh dear..


Why would anyone? You and a couple others start an anti Trump thread every other day with information that's usually proven false. Once exposed as false you few NEVER correct the misinformation or apologize for spreading false information....you just slink away and appear another day with another false accusation. 

The credibility of this forum suffers mainly from you and a couple others, not the forum members you keep accusing of watching Fox news.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not any more anti-trump than I am anti-any politician so to speak, guy...

If i can find it, i'll go back to 2015 when i was the first here to predict trump would become president...i remember posting:
"President Trump! has a nice ting to it, don't you think?"

this particular item just caught my eye & i was hoping to get some comments / feedback from others. Sorry.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> before our heads get too big, lets remember that most of the world does NOT come to CMF for all the latest-breaking news and comments on covid-19.... its more or less limited to the regular 50 or 60 of us nerds who come here regulatly, to spout off ....oh dear..


Where is Jargey?? I have been missing is informative and entertaining posts! Like the one above


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

agent99 said:


> Where is Jargey?? I have been missing is informative and entertaining posts! Like the one above


Just another hit and run from one of the few who keep posting unverified "news". Once proven wrong they run away. But don't worry...one of them will be back very soon with another story that will be proven false.


----------

